# Step 1 - Predator Gun on Order / Step 2 - ECaller



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

It's a process. I ordered my gun from Bud'sGunShop.com. Now, I wait. That was step 1. Well, coming here to PredatorTalk was the real step 1, reading and talking, trying to listen... Step 2, because I am short-winded when it comes to blowing on mouth calls, is to get an Ecaller, (yes, not short-winded when writing posts). Plus, I hunt in East Texas, a heavily hunted area, and I think my best hunting conditions will be at night. I want my hands to be free for searching and shooting if I'm hunting at night, alone, just me and the coyotes and bobcats, and whatever else wanders in... That being said, I have met some nice handcall makers here on PredatorTalk and my business will be coming on those. Patience. I have decided to go American on the Ecaller, FoxPro, because it's American and everything I have read here says that service is number one. Probably, a model that gives you 50 calls with your purchase, which is my next question, which will probably elicit many answers. But, I'm open to suggestions. My game of choice is coyotes, bobcats, fox and crows. What 50 calls for starters? But yes, I will likely fill out my call selection with more than 50.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lightnin' Jack and snoshoe II are two of my favorites. ranting red bird, also


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

buck fawn distress, pup cry and cottontail.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Turkey distress, gray fox distress and woodpecker and always get a cottontail.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

One step closer. BudsGunShop just emailed me and they have my rifle and they are processing it. I expect it will be in the mail to my FFL, shortly. Tonight, I will seriously put together my list of 50 calls. This weekend, I will have my order in for my shiny new FoxPro. I found target ammo for my .223, Federal American Eagle. But, I need to get some Hornady VMax, I think, for the real thing. Soon, I will be able to call myself an authentic predator hunter.

I will be at my lease this weekend and while there, I will scout for yotes and bobcats. No calling until I'm ready.


----------

